# Water poppy (Hydrocleys nymphoides)



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I saw these plants at big al's, It looks like a miniature water lily with its leaves floating on the surface.
I am curious to hear about your experiences with this plant.
Here is some photos


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had my experiences with floating plants and they are simply awesome. They make a tank look for natural, most fish like subdued lighting and planting these kind of rooted floating plants beside plants that don't require high lighting is best, while reserving the other side of the tank for plants that do require high lighting. These water poppies add height but personally I prefer having vals for height and frogbit floating around my tank. Have a current close to the surface with a powerhead or a small internal power filter and this will keep the frogbit from casting a shadow over the same plant all day long.


----------

